

.NET and Node.JS – Performance Comparison; apples to apples - meryn
http://guillaume86.calepin.co/dotnet-vs-nodejs-performance.html

======
meryn
Perhaps the most surprising to me is how much difference the

    
    
      array.map(function(item){ return parseFloat(item); })

statement makes. Removing this gives almost a 100% speedup.

Using the Cluster api to have one process per core results in another almost
100% speedup.

